# Mallee Herping



## vicherps (Nov 6, 2012)

Went to both Little Desert (one day) and big desert (nearly 3 days) with richoman and others to do some herping for a few days. Was quite successful and saw about 25 species (nearly 50% out of the true mallee penetrating sp). Of these i photograph few some i didnt bother photographing and others got away/seen by others and got away. The species in the post in this thread include the Burton's Legless Lizard, Mallee Dragon, Painted Dragon, Eastern Bearded Dragon, Dark-spined Blind Snake, Prong-snouted Blind Snake, Grey's Skink, Boulenger's Skink, Shingleback, Nobbi Dragon, Norris's Dragon, Ragged Snake-eyed Skink, Eastern Stone Gecko, Beaded Gecko, Southern Spiny-tailed Gecko

Anyway hope you enjoy the pictures (blind snake pics are crap but thought i would share them anyway) 
Cheers, Micah


----------



## cathy1986 (Nov 6, 2012)

wow stunning pics 

Cathy


----------



## vicherps (Nov 6, 2012)

thanks


----------



## Stuart (Nov 7, 2012)

Fantastic pics and a great find. Well done mate


----------



## cheekabee (Nov 7, 2012)

really nice man love the burtons leggless lizard, do they vary in coulor and pattern in the area and did you see any elapids and monitor species.


----------



## RedFox (Nov 7, 2012)

Looks like a very successful herping trip. Great pics.


----------



## vicherps (Nov 7, 2012)

cheekabee said:


> really nice man love the burtons leggless lizard, do they vary in coulor and pattern in the area and did you see any elapids and monitor species.



Yeah they do vary but he 2 I encountered were striped. Yes we did see elapids (Bardicks and a Mitchell's Short-tailed Snake) and Sand Goannas. There was a guy that worked at the little desert lodge photographed a Rosenberg's Monitor before we arrived but we did not see one.

Didn't get any good photos of a Bardicks or a Mitchell's (I got a decent shot of a Bardick last year though).


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 7, 2012)

Too good! Love the blind snake


----------



## nathancl (Nov 7, 2012)

no Lepidopodus or Bardicks  awesome place to herp! thanks for posting.

- - - Updated - - -

I have not found Rosenbergs in little desert but have seen them in big desert.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 7, 2012)

Good work Micah, i knew i should have gone to.
You guys must have had a ball


----------



## borntobnude (Nov 7, 2012)

Looks like next years calendar's pics are all here :lol:


----------



## vicherps (Nov 7, 2012)

nathancl said:


> no Lepidopodus or Bardicks  awesome place to herp! thanks for posting.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I have not found Rosenbergs in little desert but have seen them in big desert.



We did get a Bardick only one though but I didn't get any good photos.

- - - Updated - - -

Thanks yeah the mallee is great

- - - Updated - - -

Richoman will likely post pics of Bardicks and other stuff that I didn't post photos of.


----------



## richoman_3 (Nov 7, 2012)

awesome pics micah !! 
ill get mine up tonight


----------



## vicherps (Nov 7, 2012)

Decided to add the Bardick and Central Bearded Dragon shots from last year. Hope you like them
Cheers, Micah.


----------

